# Wired connection can't connect to ipV4



## Chenny (Aug 21, 2017)

My laptop is a lenovo E550 i7. My ISP is with telus. I'm on a DSL connection. And I believe I have a linkys router. I have no 3rd party anti-virus program(HMU if you have any recommendations).

My problem is that I'm trying to connect via ethernet cat5e cable, but I'm only getting a ipv6 internet connection from it. I was having problems before with the ethernet port on my laptop, where it eventually stopped working (no lights) all together. So I bought a usb-ethernet adaptor and I connected that. Now the lights on the usb-ethernet adaptor light up. But I can only connect ipv6, and my ipv4 is getting "No internet Access". The wifi on my computer works completely fine though. Except after ipconfig/release ipconfig/renew it will sometimes connect to the network 2. IE: The network name is Telus1297, and after doing the above, it will connect to Telus1297 2. And then I won't get a ipV4 connection. My wired connection is currently connected to Telus1297 2. 

My ipconfig:

C:\Users\User>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:a479:5187:c76c:53b8
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:3cf2:a939:ea8:396b
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a479:5187:c76c:53b8%7
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2276:ff:fed6:520%7
192.168.7.1

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : telus
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:2cae:c61c:be2:ffd5
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:1c91:44bd:4077:f875
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cae:c61c:be2:ffd5%4
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.68
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2276:ff:fed6:520%4
192.168.1.254

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10f7:30e5:65fa:219d%3
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\User>

---------------------
Things I've tried. 
1: Resetting my modem via the button on the back.
2: ipconfig/release - ipconfig/renew
3: Turning my laptop off (with battery) leaving it for 30 minutes and coming back.
4: A different USB port
5: Reinstalling Ethernet, Wireless, and USB driver
6: netsh winsock reset in cmd
7: Rewiring the RJ45s on the ethernet cable
8: Calling my ISP (They said everything is good on their end and I should get it checked by a local computer repair)
9: Setting the static ip, default gateway, DNS the same as my wifi (will connect to Telus1297 but still have no ipV4 connection. 

I think I tried some other things as well, but this is basically everything
PS: Ethernet 2 is my USB-Ethernet adaptor


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Unclear why you think you are not getting a ipv4 address when you are on both interfaces even though you are connecting to two different routers. See the *bolds* below

*Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:
*
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:a479:5187:c76c:53b8
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:3cf2:a939:ea8:396b
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a479:5187:c76c:53b8%7
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : *192.168.7.8*
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2276:ff:fed6:520%7
*192.168.7.1*

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

*Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
*
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : telus
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:2cae:c61c:be2:ffd5
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2001:569:7206:e700:1c91:44bd:4077:f875
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cae:c61c:be2:ffd5%4
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : *192.168.1.68*
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2276:ff:fed6:520%4
*192.168.1.254*


----------

